# bx2230/snow blowing ???



## arleyp (Sep 21, 2004)

yippee!
Today, finally, here in central Pa. we got some snow. Had 3-4 inches of fine powdery stuff and could not resist a chance to try out my Kubota 2230 and 2750 blower.
Question:
Should I have the blower in float position or just put the unit down to the surface? My driveway is macadam (sp?) . I tried both ways and didn't notice any difference in how well it cleaned the drive-a fine skim was left no matter what height the blower was set at.I'm going to play around with the skid shoes-they are currently set at 1/8th inch but I think I'll try it at 1/16 next time. 
Opinion:
This thing really moves the snow. It was a d**n expensive
toy but it really is fun.Beats my walk behind hands down.
Your advised opinions welcome.
Mr weatherman says we may get up to a foot this weekend-I am hopeful.
Arley


----------



## P71 (May 3, 2004)

watchout when you hit a manhole cover at 10 mph. use float....


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Nov 12, 2004)

Cutting edges should be set at 1/16" of an inch for black top. 1" to 2" for gravel driveways.


----------

